# Tattoo People



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Just wondering people's honest opinions of heavily tattooed people, and if you are tattooed, what inspires you to go, "against the grain." I have like 75 tattoos or so, how about you? Aside from writing, I'm also a custom tattoo artist, and if i can figure out how to upload pictures here, I'll post some of my work. Thanks everyone, keep rockin!

Mark S. LaMaster @ MortalitusArt.com
























Figured out how to upload pics of my work!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Atmcbom said:


> Just wondering people's honest opinions of heavily tattooed people, and if you are tattooed, what inspires you to go, "against the grain." I have like 75 tattoos or so, how about you? Aside from writing, I'm also a custom tattoo artist, and if i can figure out how to upload pictures here, I'll post some of my work. Thanks everyone, keep rockin!
> 
> Mark S. LaMaster @ MortalitusArt.com


Well, I am not tattooed but if I were, say 30 years younger, I would be interested. I have a son who enjoys tattoos and is planning a sleeve to be started in April. I think...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I think some people overdo but if they enjoy it, what the hey.  As for me, if I were younger, maybe I'd go for one or two small ones.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I love tattoos and think that when they're done well, they can be a beautiful means of self expression.  As for myself.... I'm extremely indecisive and can't commit to anything that permanent.  I worry I'd have second thoughts hours later....


----------



## Jen Bluekissed (Jan 22, 2011)

Lots of my characters have tatoos.  I think they work really well with various types of characters and plots.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I would love to get a tattoo but I'm afraid I would be allergic to the ink.
To answer your question...I know a lot of people who have tattoos and I have found that you really can't "judge a book by it's cover". My grandmother had a tattoo on her thigh, that she got in her younger years, and loved to show it off much to my mother's embarrassment.  Grandma was the last person you would think of as having a tattoo.
I still have some uncomfortable moments when I see a person with many tattoos because I don't have the greatest eyesight and I would really like to see the artwork but I don't know if it's appropriate to look hard or approach the person and/or comment, so I ususally end up just getting a glimpse and moving on.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm 37, and for the last 15 years or so, just about all of my close friends have been tattooed, and increasingly so over the years.  Some quite heavily.

We have a few artists in our circle, and I've certainly had opportunities for cheap or even free tattoos.  I have nothing against the idea of it.  It's just that I change my mind a lot, and a tattoo is going to be there as long as I am, so hence I've never decided on anything, lol.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tattoos fascinate me; I definitely see the allure. If I weren't so needle-phobic, I would have given it some real consideration in my younger years.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm not against anyone getting tattooed if they want to whether for aesthetic reasons or to make some statement or other (though I wonder sometimes if younger people who do it give any consideration to what they'll think about some tattoos they get when they'll still have them 30 years from now  ). My personal aesthetic taste does not care much for them. No matter how beautiful the artwork may be, for me it detracts from the beauty of the human form -- sort of like taking a beautiful Ferrari and painting pinstripes on it and applying advertising decals and such: no matter how artistically the individual addition may be, you have broken up what was a beautiful design and lessened its overall effect. In other words, I'd rather look at this...








...instead of this...









But whatever floats your boat is fine, as long as you don't get upset if I don't happen to find it appealing.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I don't know if this helps, but I have a tattoo of a couple of lightning bolts going up my left hand. Whenever people ask, the tendency is to say that it was always there, it's just that I was the only one who knew it. I get a design in my head for so long that it's a part of me already. Whenever I get a tattoo, the feeling is "finally!" When people say "You know it'll be there when you're in your sixties," I genuinely look forward to watching it age. Like I feel a bit more complete knowing it's there.


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Keith Blenman said:


> I don't know if this helps, but I have a tattoo of a couple of lightning bolts going up my left hand. Whenever people ask, the tendency is to say that it was always there, it's just that I was the only one who knew it. I get a design in my head for so long that it's a part of me already. Whenever I get a tattoo, the feeling is "finally!" When people say "You know it'll be there when you're in your sixties," I genuinely look forward to watching it age. Like I feel a bit more complete knowing it's there.


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## AlexSeverin (Feb 14, 2011)

I have to admit I bought into the negative sterotype of tattooed people...until I became friends with one who is one of the sweetest, most honest, genuine people I've ever known.

My grandfather was a navy man and he was heavily tattoed, so it's not like I didn't know the stereotype was bogus. Shame on me. 

We should all know by now not to judge a book by its cover...but many of us do.



I have always been fascinated by the Freak Show type tattooed people, like The Lizard Man, ( I think that's what he calls himself,) people who are tattoed all over, including their face. (When I say Freak Show, I mean a literal Circus Freak Show performer, and not in a derogatory sense.)

- Alex.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm often curious about the 'but what will it look like when you're 80' questions. Do people honestly think that the majority of people who get tattoos have never thought about such things? *scratches head* Tattoos on an 80-year-old sometimes do look a bit manky. But then, SKIN on an 80-year-old sometimes looks a bit manky, doesn't it? I have a sneaking suspicion that if I hit that age, the state of my tattoos won't be top of the list of my concerns. 

I only have one tattoo - a traditionally-administered Samoan armband. It was a spur-of-the-moment decision based on opportunity and, basically, a feeling that I _should_ do it. Haven't regretted it yet. In fact, I'd like some more... but the only one I'd *really* love would cost a fortune.


----------



## AlexSeverin (Feb 14, 2011)

Nomesque - good point!  LOL!  And what's the tattoo you really want to get? Just curious.

- Alex.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Atmcbom said:


> Just wondering people's honest opinions of heavily tattooed people, and if you are tattooed, what inspires you to go, "against the grain."


I think tattoos stopped being "against the grain" a long time ago! I spend a lot of time dealing with public and frankly, tattoos are the norm. Not being tattooed appears to be "against the grain" now. I don't know how you define "heavily tattooed" though.

Sometimes I see people with a lot of detailed and colorful tattoos and I wonder how they have the time to sit for such things 

I have no tattoos, but I am not opposed to them at all. I just don't see too many that are all that intriquing, although every now and then I am very impressed by a tattoo I see. Really I think the only reason I have none myself is that I can't think of anything I'd want imprinted on my skin for a long time. 

Another thing that has crossed my mind is that when I spend time working with the public I am doing so for a reason, and I do not want people distracted by my skin, nor do I want to spend time explaining my tattoos to them -- that would detract from what I am trying to accomplish by communicating with them in the first place....but that is just me.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Would having my entire leg covered (I call it "a full pant"), plus 3 large pieces on the other leg, be considered heavily tattooed?

I'm definitely needle phobic and I hate _getting_ inked, but I love having the ink. So I put up with it. The only area that has had an allergic reaction to ink is around my ankle. Whenever we've worked on that area the ankle swells up for about a week. But the rest of my leg has been fine.


----------



## Christopher Beck (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't have tons of ink but I do have some. Getting tattooed isn't for everyone but for me it's like writing, there's not too much out there quite like it. Tat's are art and it takes very talented people to give them, well good ones.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

nomesque said:


> I'm often curious about the 'but what will it look like when you're 80' questions. Do people honestly think that the majority of people who get tattoos have never thought about such things? *scratches head* Tattoos on an 80-year-old sometimes do look a bit manky. But then, SKIN on an 80-year-old sometimes looks a bit manky, doesn't it? I have a sneaking suspicion that if I hit that age, the state of my tattoos won't be top of the list of my concerns.
> ...


My thought isn't what it would look like, but whether their tastes would have changed and if they would still want that particular image/design inscribed virtually indelibly on their bodies in 20, 40, or 60 years from now. As a corollary, I can think of certain posters and pictures I hung on my apartment walls in my 20's that I would not want anywhere in my house now (in my 50's). Presumably removing those old works of art that I loved at one time is cheaper and easier than doing the same with a tattoo?


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, DYB, that's a gorgeous peacock! But how did you stand having the back of your knee done? Makes my hair stand on end thinking about it!

I have one tattoo. I got it because of its spiritual meaning for me:










I love tattoos on men. Just sexy as all get-out. (I don't care one way or the other about tattoos on women.) I sure wish I could get my hubby to get one, but he's absolutely not interested.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

My wife has a great Horton (as in "Hears a Who")  tattoo on the back of a shoulder.  Only one I've seen so far!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

You guys have some great artists, especially yours, Mark. You found a rare talent. 

I had two guys fighting over who got to tat me back in college, but then my mom found out and threatened to disinherit me. I have a rough idea of how much money I was throwing away. I'm still bare. 

But... I came of age in a heavy metal/punk/grindcore culture. Love tats. Love to look at 'em. Love the artistry involved. I'm still in touch, sort of, with one of those two artists, and if I ever have a scar to cover or I need a pink ribbon or something, I'm calling him. Mom's threat about the inheritance has been voided.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

I love tattoos! I think the negative stigma associated with them is fading away... I mean, tats on the face, neck and backs of the hands are still sort of taboo, but I think it's getting to part of the norm now... 

I have 4 myself... I have some Sanskrit on my inner left wrist that says "Laughter" (or so I was told) and it's always been eye catching. 

I also have a shooting star on my ankle. You might say, "Oh, yay...a shooting star... *yawn* How original..." It actually IS a shooting star! He has two six shooters and is LITERALLY shooting and I named him Harvey. Most people are like, "Oh that's cute... *intense stare* OH! I get it! A SHOOTING star! HA!" I'm a sucker for puns...   (If it's not obvious by now since I use them all the time in my reviews.)

I also have a small black cat on my left shoulder blade and on the top of my right shoulder, I have a cloud puzzle that has a few pieces sliding down the front, towards my collar bone. (I'm a weather nerd and will always be one - so clouds it is!)

If my work computer would allow picture-link-making-happiness to happen, I'd post pics...but alas! You'll just have to imagine it! 

Also, DYB: LOVE the peacock! Phenomenal work!


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

This is the piece I am most proud of. The images are my brother, mother-in-law and my father.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Wow, DYB, that's a gorgeous peacock! But how did you stand having the back of your knee done? Makes my hair stand on end thinking about it!


Thanks! The back of the knee....yes, that was intense. I think I almost went into shock when my guy was doing it! I look back on it now and laugh... Actually, I think there's still a little piece back there for the background that needs to be filled in - I won't be laughing then! And I'm not sure how the knee itself is going to be. The two most painful parts were the back of the knee and around the ankle. I keep telling my guy to do it fast - I don't care if it's good!  He thinks I'm joking. He doesn't know just how serious I am!

Here is the progress of the peacock:










































And that's my artist - probably one of the best in the world - working on it:


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah...the back of the knee?! Makes my eye twitch thinking about it... Ha! 

When my guy was doing my star, part of it swings around over towards the shin... I was a chattering monkey until that part. Then I was silent and just trying to breathe without crying. (Didn't want to seem wimpy or anything...heh...) Totally worth it though! 

I also feel the need to compliment the peacock again. I've been considering one myself... So lovely!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Syria Says... said:


> Yeah...the back of the knee?! Makes my eye twitch thinking about it... Ha!
> 
> When my guy was doing my star, part of it swings around over towards the shin... I was a chattering monkey until that part. Then I was silent and just trying to breathe without crying. (Didn't want to seem wimpy or anything...heh...) Totally worth it though!
> 
> I also feel the need to compliment the peacock again. I've been considering one myself... So lovely!


Thanks! I love that peacock. It always gets stares on the subway.

When my guy was tattooing the dragon (which is on my other leg) all the scales (a few hundred of them probably) were done with a really thin needle and he was doing them all in order. As you know, as the area getting tattooed gets raw and inflamed it starts feeling like the person is tattooing the exact same spot over and over, even though they are slowly progressing. Well, he was doing all those scales on the dragon moving slowly down the rows, but it felt like he was in the same spot for hours. The same day there were a bunch of fellow artists visiting the shop and they were walking around and chatting with everyone. These guys were hard-core with tattoos on their throats, ears, you name it. I didn't want to be the guy who starts basically crying because it hurts so much with all those scales. So I tried to put on a brave face. One of the visiting guys called me out on it, though. He was like: "That really hurts, doesn't it? Go ahead and cry if you want. We've all done it."


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

tsilver said:


> As for me, if I were younger, maybe I'd go for one or two small ones.


And they would be...?


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

AlexSeverin said:


> Nomesque - good point! LOL! And what's the tattoo you really want to get? Just curious.


It's not particularly original, but I've wanted it for years... a set of very realistic feathered wings down my back and a bit beyond. Kind of a combination of these two:


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> I also have a shooting star on my ankle. You might say, "Oh, yay...a shooting star... *yawn* How original..." It actually IS a shooting star! He has two six shooters and is LITERALLY shooting and I named him Harvey.


 I love it.


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

I think the stigma against tattoos is not as great as it once was. However, since people are more accepting, it has led to people getting tattoos who really didn't think it through.

I have a tattoo from my Army days. I knew that one day I would probably work in an office so I put it up on my upper arm.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Right arm.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

nomesque said:


> It's not particularly original, but I've wanted it for years... a set of very realistic feathered wings down my back and a bit beyond. Kind of a combination of these two:


Wow, that's awesome! Go for it! But save lots of money!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

DYB said:


> When my guy was tattooing the dragon (which is on my other leg) all the scales (a few hundred of them probably) were done with a really thin needle and he was doing them all in order. As you know, as the area getting tattooed gets raw and inflamed it starts feeling like the person is tattooing the exact same spot over and over, even though they are slowly progressing. Well, he was doing all those scales on the dragon moving slowly down the rows, but it felt like he was in the same spot for hours. The same day there were a bunch of fellow artists visiting the shop and they were walking around and chatting with everyone. These guys were hard-core with tattoos on their throats, ears, you name it. I didn't want to be the guy who starts basically crying because it hurts so much with all those scales. So I tried to put on a brave face. One of the visiting guys called me out on it, though. He was like: "That really hurts, doesn't it? Go ahead and cry if you want. We've all done it."


My artist was like, "Do you need a minute? Are you ok?" And I'm all shrugging (painfully) "Nah...I'm good...*squeak*"

Why we do that, I'll never know...


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

> Why we do that, I'll never know...


it's the fine line between pleasure and pain


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Here are mah clouds... 










And here's Harvey... 










This is my first go with posting pics to KB and I cannot figure out why the sizes are so completely different even though they were the same size to begin with and I went through the same reduction steps for both... Weird.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

my dragon i got with my mother a week after we got diagnosed with cancer. Its not done yet. i have finish one of the tail and touch up the rest. its looks great with heels and slippers.

If I curl my toes it looks like my dragon is roaring. lol










my turtle and plumeria on my calf


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

You all have such pretty tattoos! I have one over my heart (of a flying heart). My mom has the same one that she got when she was my age and I felt like getting the same thing. Sorry, no pictures though!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Ohhh! That dragon is lovely! Action tattoos are the best! 

And do you mean that your mom got the same tattoo too? Because, if so, that's really awesome... I keep trying to get MY mother to get one with me...


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, she also has a flying heart tattoo in the same place. Hers doesn't look as nice though...she just got some friend to do it for her, haha.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Yeah, she also has a flying heart tattoo in the same place. Hers doesn't look as nice though...she just got some friend to do it for her, haha.


Awww... That's awesome. Heh...


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

You're all making me excited and nervous. I have a dragon on my side that I got when I was 18. It's just the outline because I never had the money to go back and have it colored, and now, 16 or so years later, it doesn't look as nice as it once did. The details have sort of mushed together. But I have always wanted something on my shoulder, but I've never been able to fully decide on something. I know I want a lotus flower, but not sure what else, if anything. My brother is a tattoo artist and I'm finally making an appt with him, but for some reason reading this post is giving me butterflies. LOL! 

I love everyone's work! And that peacock and dragon are stunning. 

ETA: Part of my hesitation has been, "how will it/I be perceived?" I loved rocking my dragon in a bikini when I could wear one.  But for some reason, I am more hesitant with my shoulder. I guess because it may be seen even when I'm not wearing a bathing suit. But I don't think I care anymore. As long as it comes out beautiful.  And now I'm just rambling. LOL.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

hudsonam said:


> You're all making me excited and nervous. I have a dragon on my side that I got when I was 18. It's just the outline because I never had the money to go back and have it colored, and now, 16 or so years later, it doesn't look as nice as it once did. The details have sort of mushed together. But I have always wanted something on my shoulder, but I've never been able to fully decide on something. I know I want a lotus flower, but not sure what else, if anything. My brother is a tattoo artist and I'm finally making an appt with him, but for some reason reading this post is giving me butterflies. LOL!
> 
> I love everyone's work! And that peacock and dragon are stunning.
> 
> ETA: Part of my hesitation has been, "how will it/I be perceived?" I loved rocking my dragon in a bikini when I could wear one.  But for some reason, I am more hesitant with my shoulder. I guess because it may be seen even when I'm not wearing a bathing suit. But I don't think I care anymore. As long as it comes out beautiful.  And now I'm just rambling. LOL.


Don't be scurrd, gurrl! Get it done!  I've been debating between a new one and a new computer when the ol' tax return comes in... Hmmm...


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> Don't be scurrd, gurrl! Get it done!  I've been debating between a new one and a new computer when the ol' tax return comes in... Hmmm...


Thanks! I think I'm going to get something pretty big - If I'm getting it, I'm going to look like I mean it.  I'm thinking about a lotus with a narcissus, which is my son's birth flower. Not sure how that would look though.

ETA: SyriaSays... I thought of you when I saw this. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gimmesummo/3592182725/in/faves-volcanobluehenna/


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

hudsonam said:


> ETA: SyriaSays... I thought of you when I saw this.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gimmesummo/3592182725/in/faves-volcanobluehenna/


ZOMG!!!!! *drool* Sooooooooo lovely! Must. Be. Responsible. Need. New. Computer. NO! TATTOO TIME!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Syria Says... said:


> ZOMG!!!!! *drool* Sooooooooo lovely! Must. Be. Responsible. Need. New. Computer. NO! TATTOO TIME!


Amazing right?  I decided I'm getting a lotus and a peony (my favorite flower) pretty large on my shoulder. My brother is drawing one up for me now. It's definitely nice to have a brother who tattoos (I always wished for someone in the family who was a hairdresser, but no luck  ), so it won't cost me as much as it normally would.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

My honest opinion is that anti-tattoo people (not the people who would just not want one, but the people who are anti-tattoo) can p*ss off.  Seriously, p*ss off.


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

> My honest opinion is that anti-tattoo people (not the people who would just not want one, but the people who are anti-tattoo) can p*ss off. Seriously, p*ss off.


hahaha I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

hudsonam said:


> Amazing right?  I decided I'm getting a lotus and a peony (my favorite flower) pretty large on my shoulder. My brother is drawing one up for me now. It's definitely nice to have a brother who tattoos (I always wished for someone in the family who was a hairdresser, but no luck  ), so it won't cost me as much as it normally would.


Hairdresser, schmairdresser! Someone that can give you lovely ink (at a family discount) is way much mostest better! (Bad grammar and all!) Can't wait to see pics, it really does sound like it'll be a great piece when it's done.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

metal134 said:


> My honest opinion is that anti-tattoo people (not the people who would just not want one, but the people who are anti-tattoo) can p*ss off. Seriously, p*ss off.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I love tattoos! My husband is an artist and has over 100 pieces of his artwork on people's bodies. He wants to be a tattoo artist (like do the actual needle work, etc), but hasn't had the opportunity. He'll draw the design and they'll go to the shops to get it.

I'd get a tattoo (I already have a few designs I want to get), but right now I can't justify spending the money because we're broke.

I want to get a ladybug anklet; a vine with three ladybugs representing my three kids. One ladybug with it's wings open (for my oldest DS), and the other two next to each other with their wings closed. One slightly larger than the other as if tending to the littler one (for my DD & youngest DS). My hubby designed a tramp stamp. It's a thorn heart. I will get that once I lose weight. And I want on one of my shoulders, my LEO astrology symbol.

Sigh ... someday. 

I think tattoos are another form of expression. They've got meaning to the person that has them. Almost like secrets the person wants to tell, but doesn't outright tell you.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> I love tattoos! My husband is an artist and has over 100 pieces of his artwork on people's bodies. He wants to be a tattoo artist (like do the actual needle work, etc), but hasn't had the opportunity. He'll draw the design and they'll go to the shops to get it.
> 
> I'd get a tattoo (I already have a few designs I want to get), but right now I can't justify spending the money because we're broke.
> 
> ...


My brother started in an apprentice training program. I don't know how he found it though.

I so agree with your last statement. Tattoos are a way for me to do something outside that I feel inside.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

metal134 said:


> My honest opinion is that anti-tattoo people (not the people who would just not want one, but the people who are anti-tattoo) can p*ss off. Seriously, p*ss off.


Meant to say this earlier: Hear, hear! I TOTES AGREE!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Most people are quite shocked when I have tattoos. You can't see them in normal clothing. But I do have two on each upper arm. One is of Yoda. I plan on adding more to that arm with other Star Wars images. The other side is a monkey, as if he's climbing a tree. I want to put other science related artwork there. I'll see if I can get some pics up later. There is a convention comig up, megacon, that tattoo artista attend. I may get some done there. It's a scifi/comic/anime convention. 

Nice pics of everyone who has posted so far. I enjoy the artwork.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My two:





The second one is going to be added to soon; it's in memory of my father in law, and I'm adding a blue hummingbird under it, with the wings touching the superman shield for my mother in law. She's busy as heck--flitting around like a hummingbird--and she always carries him with her, still... Hoping to get in within the next couple of weeks to see what the artist can come up with...


----------



## AlexSeverin (Feb 14, 2011)

Nomesque - the wings would be beautiful. 

Tattered and broken feathers, like a fallen angel, would be really cool too!

- Alex.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Each to their own. I'd never get one. Then again, I never thought I'd get my ears pierced.   I have typical pasty English skin on which a tattoo would look awful. Some are fantastic to look at and look great on their owners. Not so keen on tatts on the face.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

JFHilborne said:


> Each to their own. I'd never get one. Then again, I never thought I'd get my ears pierced.  I have typical pasty English skin on which a tattoo would look awful. Some are fantastic to look at and look great on their owners. Not so keen on tatts on the face.


I agree... Tats on faces/necks and even on the ol' hands are still taboo for me... If you can't cover it with normal clothing, then no thanks! But, that's just me...


----------



## ADCole (Jan 31, 2011)

I always said I wouldn't ever get a tattoo, but then I saw that movie Transporter 3 (Jason Statham action movie) and the girl in it had a really sexy tat on the back of her neck. I think I'd like to have one on the back of my neck; maybe a pyramid or something else that symbolizes a journey toward enlightenment. I'd love that it was there and something secret that only I knew about. Probably wouldn't even tell my hubby. Wonder how much something like that would cost?

Abby


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

ADCole said:


> I always said I wouldn't ever get a tattoo, but then I saw that movie Transporter 3 (Jason Statham action movie) and the girl in it had a really sexy tat on the back of her neck. I think I'd like to have one on the back of my neck; maybe a pyramid or something else that symbolizes a journey toward enlightenment. I'd love that it was there and something secret that only I knew about. Probably wouldn't even tell my hubby. Wonder how much something like that would cost?
> 
> Abby


That would depend on several things... How much detail you'd want on your pyramid, the size and of course the artist's talents... If you want something highly detailed like the pyramid found on dollar bills, it'd definitely be more. I have 2" by 1" tat on the inside of my wrist, it's some pretty straightforward Sanskrit and it was $120 in Sacramento, CA. (Everything is more expensive out there!)

So, you'd just need to look around at shops in your area, talk to the artists and make sure you make an appointment. My friends are always like, "What?! Make an appointment?! Cha! Tattoos are supposed to be done at the last minute at like 9 on a Saturday night!" And that's true...if you want to chance on getting some less than stellar work done! Think of it this way: if you walked into any shop on a weekend, most of the better artists are already booked and you (sometimes - not always) get the less practiced/talented guys.

Above all: research is the key!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, it definitely depends on the level of detail. I also got a 1" x 2" tattoo done, but it's just the outline of a flying heart and I drew it out myself. It was only $50, but that seems like kind of the baseline for any tattoo. Anything more complicated will quickly get more expensive.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

New Ink...added to my Superman tattoo.










Explanation behind it on my blog...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Atmcbom said:


> Just wondering people's honest opinions of heavily tattooed people, and if you are tattooed, what inspires you to go, "against the grain." I have like 75 tattoos or so, how about you? Aside from writing, I'm also a custom tattoo artist, and if i can figure out how to upload pictures here, I'll post some of my work. Thanks everyone, keep rockin!


I am late to every thread ever! While there are bad and unfortunate tattoos, I love them and often find them sexy.

I'm not heavily tattooed, but I have some. I remember my first one, which I'd wanted to get forever, and my husband saying beforehand -- might not have been married yet -- "If you want it, it's your skin, but I really don't think it's necessary." A couple weeks after getting it, I feel him touching my leg, tracing it, and he says, "Wow, that really is sexy." So, there you go. Getting more was never an issue and on my last birthday he did the thing you are _never_ supposed to do -- got my name on his arm.

I actually love erotica and general fiction with tattoos and tattooing.

I don't judge people negatively over them at all and I also never assume unless I see someone completely naked -- and how often does that happen? -- that they don't have a few. The people who say high class people and professionals never have them probably think that because not everyone readily shows them. While in a group of people someone comments in a positive way on someone else's work the response is often people rolling up sleeves and revealing patches of skin, because they now feel comfortable. I've seen it happen with a lot of people who are the epitome of well-dressed professional, people in the medical profession, bosses I've had, moms, grandmothers, devout Christians...


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Personally I wont be getting one, although I love watching Miami Ink, and some look great. 

I just hate the permenance of it, but some of the tats on here look awesome.

I think like most things, if you put thought into it, you get a much better result then turning up drunk to a tat parlour at 9pm on a Saturday and pulling a random design out of a book.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Thumper said:


> New Ink...added to my Superman tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautimus!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I got mine about a week and a half ago on my ankle and I love it.  I'll have to post a picture once it's all healed.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting more done @ Megacon here in Orlando in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I've been thinking for a couple of years of doing a sort of Gaia themed tattoo, I just can't quite iron out exactly what I want it to be. I know a plant at my ankle with a bunch of roots spreading down my foot. I just can't decide if I want to do a full blown tree or just a little sprout. I also can't decide if I should have it on the front, side, or back of my ankle. The location would have quite an impact on the roots.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Wow, DYB, that's a gorgeous peacock! But how did you stand having the back of your knee done? Makes my hair stand on end thinking about it!
> 
> I have one tattoo. I got it because of its spiritual meaning for me:


I have one small one on my back shoulder and I still like it but occasionally I think "I wish I had gotten_____" and GreenThumb, that is exactly what I wish I had! That or either a Celtic Trinity Knot. I love yours.

I'm 55 and have had mine for a few years. It was exciting and I felt like I was pushing the envelope for my age when I got it. Most people don't know I have it. I don't know if I would every get another one because I'm not sure where I'd get it. I prefer to be able to cover mine up if I want to.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

metal134 said:


> My honest opinion is that anti-tattoo people (not the people who would just not want one, but the people who are anti-tattoo) can p*ss off. Seriously, p*ss off.


How thoughtful of you.


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

BTW, for the record, I _don't_ like tattoos, but I won't give a sermon to somebody with them. Nor do I shy away in horror from people sporting them.

God's work IMO doesn't need any help.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

J Dean said:


> BTW, for the record, I _don't_ like tattoos, but I won't give a sermon to somebody with them. Nor do I shy away in horror from people sporting them.
> 
> God's work IMO doesn't need any help.


The people who are born with disfigurements or othervailments could use help.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh wow! Such beautiful tattoos!!!!!

Just to comment on the last page:

*KG*: don't regret the one you have, just get another one 

*Thumper*: Beautiful! I really like what the artist did with the integration of the hummingbird - and love the colors!

*Hudsonam*: can't wait to see yours!!!!!!!! It must have hurt like


Spoiler



hell


, no?

As someone else put it perfectly, I too, just felt like I was finally complete when I got mine. I had thought about it and known what I wanted and where I wanted it for 17 years (half my life at the time, lol)! And although it's a big piece, not many people around me know that I have a tattoo (unless they've seen me in a bikini).

Problem is, now I would really like another one: but where I want what I want this time, I may not be able to hide it all the time and still wear whatever I want. So I'll have to wait to retire to get it . I guess that's just something else to look forward to for retirement


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Neo:  I wouldn't be able to decide where to get it (so that I can cover it up too).      It took forever to decide on the small one I have.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Here are mine finally.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luiseliii/5515308716/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luiseliii/5515771758/


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

J Dean said:


> BTW, for the record, I _don't_ like tattoos, but I won't give a sermon to somebody with them. Nor do I shy away in horror from people sporting them.
> 
> God's work IMO doesn't need any help.


Pretty much he whole reason for the field of medicine is helping out God's work -- possibly is even another gift from God. How about a group like Operation Smile that fixes cleft palates and facial deformities? You don't think that's of God?

What about make-up? Hair color? Heels, which exist for no other reason than to make legs look curvier? Sure, these are temporary, but you didn't specify and I'm guessing it's because these things -- or some of them -- you see as enhancements. 

Tattoos in general are not going to be aesthetically pleasing to all, and specific ones are poorly done and will be aesthetically pleasing to few, but I think that we all get to decorate our houses to reflect who we are and what we believe. The body, as I believe the Bible teaches, is a house or perhaps a temple, but it's here and gone in the blink of an eye. Transitory. What colors you paint your house is less important than what goes on inside it.

Like 'em or hate 'em, but my guess is that God just wants us to be excellent to each other. Or maybe that's Bill and Ted.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have no tattoos, but one of my fav nieces is heavily tattooed.

For me it all depends.  If I see a tattoo I find pretty, I will compliment it.  But I cant get into the ones that are just vulgar to be vulgar.  And yeah, if you have a bunch of nazi/gang/vulgar tattoos, I am gonna stay away from you.


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

New projects I've been working on!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

I dig the coloring on the flower, sir!


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Syria, that was a real fun project to work on!


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

New project, in progress!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok... NOW you're just showing off.   Even though the pic is kind of up close, the depth is amazing on that shading! 

Guess I need to be taking a trip soon...


----------



## CocoaDragonfly (Apr 4, 2011)

I got my first one at barely 18 (I'm now 30). It's on my right bicep. Even thought I recently lost both of my horses (old age), I will have more some day and wouldn't change it for anything. Horses will ALWAYS be a part of my life in one way or another.










I also have a horseshoe & rose on my left shoulder blade, and a heart & vine on my left hip. I'd never get another one on my back. I can't see it and often forget it's there  I plan on getting cherry blossoms on my left bicep at some point.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

My son got a cool one last night...


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Is that one of those ones that can only be seen under a blacklight?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep... I have to admit, it's pretty spiffy looking in person. And once it heals, unless he specifically points it out, no one will really notice it's there...


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments everyone! New project I've been working on below!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Atmcbom, I totally want you to tattoo me... don't suppose you're anywhere in the SF bay area...?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Tell me more about those black light ones! That looked WICKED!


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm actually located in Souther California, 45 minutes outside of LA Thumper, but I'm totally down if you ever make it out this way for sure, at least its the same state!

Mark


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Atmcbom said:


> Thanks for all the comments everyone! New project I've been working on below!


As always: wonderful work and coloring!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

julieannfelicity said:


> Tell me more about those black light ones! That looked WICKED!


It's UV ink...I haven't seen it since the night he got it, but he tells me it'll kinda glow in sunlight and really glow under blacklight, but be barely noticeable when he's indoors.

He's an actor, so I kind of hope he lands a stage role where they use a blacklight, just for the giggles...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Atmcbom said:


> I'm actually located in Souther California, 45 minutes outside of LA Thumper, but I'm totally down if you ever make it out this way for sure, at least its the same state!
> 
> Mark


Quite possibly an excuse for a road trip!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Thumper said:


> Quite possibly an excuse for a road trip!


Let's go!


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

I love tattoos and will probably get a few more over the years. I take forever though to find something I like. This one is my most recent one. I got it done almost a year ago.


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm always ready to rock guys!  Let me know if your serious about the tattoo work and I'll make it happen for sure!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Atmcbom said:


> I'm always ready to rock guys! Let me know if your serious about the tattoo work and I'll make it happen for sure!


Hmmm... Now, to justify a half-cross country trip for a tattoo... Wait, that's more than enough justification... *strokes imaginary beard in contemplation*


----------



## Keira Lea (Apr 15, 2011)

I have only one tattoo, but I love it. It takes up most of my right forearm. I admire tattoos as living works of art.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Katie Salidas said:


> I love tattoos and will probably get a few more over the years. I take forever though to find something I like. This one is my most recent one. I got it done almost a year ago.


First let me state, I'm not personally a fan of tattoos - but I appreciate that some people do like them and it's wonderful.

Now, to the point of my reply, I actually quite liked the -outline- version of your tattoo Katie. Something very nice about the artistic terseness of it


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Some beautiful tattoos here. 

I have only one, a Celtic knot around the words: Saor Alba. I don't have a photo of it though.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't have tattoo. And I don't plant to have one. I just don't like anyone injecting dye in me... 
I have no problem with those who have it. It's their body.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I've had a vine going up my right side since 1997 and never really got it finished/filled... I've been searching to find a great artist and finally found her! I had my first session last night and will have another session to add the smaller branches, blossoms, and more detail in the tree. I absolutely love it!! She hand-drew the entire thing, no templates.

Here's the before:









Here's what I now have (this was taken after she finished, so the light blue background isn't showing "true" - it will look better once it's healed):


----------



## Rhonda Helms (Apr 8, 2011)

I love this thread! I have a an upper arm piece, a piece on my stomach, and a full back piece. 

It took me a long time to get those done (especially the back--16 hours, broken up into 8 sessions). To me, they are heavily symbolic and very personal.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I'm not against anyone getting tattooed if they want to whether for aesthetic reasons or to make some statement or other (though I wonder sometimes if younger people who do it give any consideration to what they'll think about some tattoos they get when they'll still have them 30 years from now  ). My personal aesthetic taste does not care much for them. No matter how beautiful the artwork may be, for me it detracts from the beauty of the human form -- sort of like taking a beautiful Ferrari and painting pinstripes on it and applying advertising decals and such: no matter how artistically the individual addition may be, you have broken up what was a beautiful design and lessened its overall effect. In other words, I'd rather look at this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't have any tattoos, but I find people with them fascinating.  I have a terrible fear of needles and have never found anything I wanted to put on my body permanently.  I also feel I was born with the proper number of holes in which to function, and have not felt the need to add anymore, so I am not pierced either...but again, find people who do that fascinating.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

You must be entranced in any crowd since most women have pierced ears.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I blacked out in 7th grade when we had to prick ourselves with a needle to test our blood type.  To do this day, I have a difficult time getting blood drawn etc.  So I'm sure I'd have to be drunk and have lost a bet before I'd agree to get a tattoo.    But if I did, it would be a pair of lips on my butt.  Not that many people would see it.  It would just be funny just to know it was there.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Needles frighten me so I will remain free of tats.  However, tats are interesting and say something about the person.  I don't like tattoos all over a person's body.


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa, that is soooo funny because I have been saying I want a pair of big red lips tattooed on my butt...but I will also be putting a velcro flap in all my jeans and shorts so people who annoy me can see it! LOL.

I do have two tats...one on my right calf and one on the right side of my neck...don't have any pics right now.


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

I used to be really squeamish about needles. But then I took Accutane as a teen and had to get my blood drawn every month for 7 months. Had to get over that fear quickly.  

I do have one small tattoo on my left ankle. I'd like to get another one, but I can't decide where I want to put it. I like the placement of my current tattoo because most people don't notice it unless they look down if I'm wearing a skirt or shorts. I like that it's not on display unless I choose for it to be so it still feels a bit personal. My husband, on the other hand, has a lot of tattoos--arms, legs, chest, neck.


----------



## MissStar (May 4, 2010)

I absolutely love tattoos.  Each piece is so unique, and can tell you a lot about the person.  I am not heavily tattooed.  I currently have only two, one on each shoulder blade. I do have plans for at least four more.  I think long and hard about each tattoo to make sure it's something that I will not regret.  Every tatoo I have or plan has a deep meaning to me.  

I also carefully plan where I'm getting the tattoo. I work in a very corporate business environment and, unfortunately, tattoos are still looked down upon.  (I think it's even in my contract that I can't have any body art showing.)


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

susan67 said:


> Lisa, that is soooo funny because I have been saying I want a pair of big red lips tattooed on my butt...but I will also be putting a velcro flap in all my jeans and shorts so people who annoy me can see it! LOL.
> 
> I do have two tats...one on my right calf and one on the right side of my neck...don't have any pics right now.


Hilarious! Yes, I will add that to the plan. Maybe a pocket that reveals all....


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

My daughter got her first tattoo this year and I was surprised how personal it was to her.  She searched long and hard for her artist, had to wait a couple of months for her first appointment, then had to wait a few more months until she had the actual tattoo inked.  Gave her lots of time to think about it but she never wavered once.  

I enjoy hearing/reading the reasons behind tattoos and I'm amazed by the pictures on this thread. Lovely work! It's an area I've not thought much about.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't understand the fear of needles in relation to tattoos.It's not like it's a hypodermic.  You don't even see the needle and it doesn't go very far into your skin.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

metal134 said:


> I don't understand the fear of needles in relation to tattoos.It's not like it's a hypodermic. You don't even see the needle and it doesn't go very far into your skin.


Well, it's true that you don't really see the needle - and it doesn't go very deep. But it does cover a whole lot more ground than a hypodermic needle would, and hurts accordingly!


----------



## MissStar (May 4, 2010)

metal134 said:


> I don't understand the fear of needles in relation to tattoos.It's not like it's a hypodermic. You don't even see the needle and it doesn't go very far into your skin.


I'm terrified of needles, but I was able to get my tattoos with no problems. (Of course, it did hurt, but it's worth it.) It helps that it doesn't look like a normal needle, my tattoos are on my back, and my tattoo shop has a TV in the corner. While they finished coloring my last tattoo I watched the entire movie Army of Darkness, which I had never seen. It really took my mind off of everything.


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Some of my new projects, hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Love the coloring on the Marine's tattoo. Good stuff. Velly, velly good stuff. 

But, you know that already, don't ya?!


----------



## jsmclean (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes, that is an intense tatttoo--I know a couple of vets that have the most visceral images, really intense, on their bodies. Which makes me smile because I grew in a town with a heavy hard-core scene and all of us thought _we_ were so tough with _our_ tattoos. 

I'm only 31 but I got my first tattoos while I was in high school, and at that time it was A Big Deal. I see tattoos everywhere now on people from all walks of life, and if nothing else it is awesome so many strangers have the need in common, to tell their stories graphically, out loud, in color. I have multiple tattoos, and I describe them as the chapter headings for my life.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Emily King said:


> I've had a vine going up my right side since 1997 and never really got it finished/filled... I've been searching to find a great artist and finally found her! I had my first session last night and will have another session to add the smaller branches, blossoms, and more detail in the tree. I absolutely love it!! She hand-drew the entire thing, no templates.
> 
> Here's the before:
> 
> ...


This is what mine looked like the day after my 2nd and last session... it was a little bit "glossy" from just putting some A&D on it...


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys, and that tree cover up is pretty sick, I like it. Just started a tree backpiece earlier this week, long way to go. Got a few updates of some stuff I've been working on, let me know what you think everyone, take care!


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the Eye of Ra (or Horus) on my arm.










I felt compelled to get it. Weird.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

SHARK! 

He's awesome!


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Amazing work!  I'm certainly rethinking my earlier stance about being scared to get one.... I guess if I change my mind, I can cover it up!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

kindlequeen said:


> Amazing work! I'm certainly rethinking my earlier stance about being scared to get one.... I guess if I change my mind, I can cover it up!


There are moments in life that you realize that may be its time for that tattoo that been put off.

Mom got her first one, a really small teddy bear on her calf after mine. Just to surprise dad (on deployment at the time) We all said she would never do it.

Then a couple years later she got some serious ink the week she got diagnosed with cancer. She finally got her cherry blossoms twirling in the wind across the back of her shoulder. It's beautiful.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read said:


> SHARK!
> 
> He's awesome!


Right, in honor of shark week! Thanks for all the comments on my work for you and everyone else. Some other new stuff over the last few days for you guys, and also are you a fiction reviewer Celia? Just a heads up, anyone interested in a project let me know, I work on people all over the country and beyond!


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

Oh man! Everyone has some crazy tattoos on here! They're pretty cool.

I have a two lines in hebrew script on my back. The first line says "Wisdom. Courage. Perserverance." The second line says "Power. Faith. Love. Humility."

I want to get the word "Scribe" in cursive on my finger or "Explore. Dream. Discover." next to my other two lines. =)


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Atmcbom said:


> Right, in honor of shark week! Thanks for all the comments on my work for you and everyone else. Some other new stuff over the last few days for you guys, and also are you a fiction reviewer Celia? Just a heads up, anyone interested in a project let me know, I work on people all over the country and beyond!


Shark Week. Nice.

I am, indeed, a fiction reviewer. Just switched over to new bloggins at WordPress - Celia Can Read - if you want to see what I've got up so far.

Have you ever done or would you ever consider doing any sort of zombie-fied pin up girl stuff? I've been considering a half-sleeve... Thoughts?


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read said:


> Shark Week. Nice.
> 
> I am, indeed, a fiction reviewer. Just switched over to new bloggins at WordPress - Celia Can Read - if you want to see what I've got up so far.
> 
> Have you ever done or would you ever consider doing any sort of zombie-fied pin up girl stuff? I've been considering a half-sleeve... Thoughts?


Awesome idea, I love the zombie pin up girl thing, that's definitely a project I'd be interested in. I noticed your from Texas, I have a client in Texas currently, he's flying out late October for two days of tattooing, should be rad. I'm also a science fiction writer looking for honest reviews if your up for it when you have the time. You can check out my website or facebook for more details about my tattooing.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Very cool... I'll start moseying around the Interwebz for zombie-fied ideas and whatnot...

I'd be very interesting in reviewing your book. It sounds really interesting! 

Check out my submission guidelines here: http://celiacanread.wordpress.com/submissions-guidelines/

Also, congrats on the daughter! She's beautiful!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

New Ink!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thumper said:


> New Ink!


Your new ink is BEYOND awesome. So much meaning behind that. You rock, Thumper!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> New Ink!


Love it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

It's not even ouchie today!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I haven't been back to my guy in months.  We had one appointment he cancelled and we keep not rescheduling.  Most of the background still needs to be done on my leg!


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, haven't been around in a while, been swamped at work and trying to finish up my second novel but I'll try and make some time to hang out more on here for sure. I'm really liking some of the new ink posted up on here, great job everyone! Here's an update on some of my artwork projects as of late, hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

My new ink:










Left side of my rib cage. It's kinda dark, so if it's difficult to see, it says: "Beautiful Feminist".


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I like that! And honestly, how badly did it hurt? I've never been able to bring myself to even think about ink over my ribs out of fear of how much that'll hurt...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Thumper said:
 

> I like that! And honestly, how badly did it hurt? I've never been able to bring myself to even think about ink over my ribs out of fear of how much that'll hurt...


I don't have anything on my ribs - for a reason! It's probably one of the most painful spots! (Although the back of the knee, which I do have inked, is pretty gnarly.) I'm also ticklish, so getting ribs done would be torture all around.


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Good job on the rib tattoo Syria, ribs has been the worst place I've been tattooed so far. My rib piece took a total of 16 hours over 4 sessions, just horrible. Here's a few new projects I've been working on lately, hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## KVWitten (Apr 11, 2011)

I personally am not a big fan of tattoos but my older son just got one on his back.  It's of a chysanthamum (sp?) and includes the name of his cousin (my niece) who died in a fire at age 19.  

My sister (her mother) cried when she saw it.


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Hope everyone is well, just got an update of some current projects I've been working on for anyone following the thread. Keep showing your work!










































Take care!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Van Halen's new song, Tattoo, with an updated video:






Their original video:






The Vimeo remix is much better.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Atmcbom said:


>


This one made me go "Wow...!"

I would imagine one needs help with the aftercare on a back piece like that...


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine runs from 3 inches below my collar to my tailbone. Full back.  The only person who sees it married me for the privilege.  He has ink on his back and shoulder.

I find prejudice against ink as ridiculous as prejudice against pierced ears.

*shrug*


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Got my first tattoos at the age of 54 

The word means Grandmother (actually - old mother) in Gaelic. My foot and ankle blew up like a balloon. That is just the way my body reacts to everything. You should see me after a dental appointment. 










A set of hand prints for each of my grandsons - I need to go in and add my granddaughter. 










Sheila


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Thumper said:


> This one made me go "Wow...!"
> 
> I would imagine one needs help with the aftercare on a back piece like that...


Thank you for the kind words, that tree is on a 19 year old girl and it's her first tattoo ever. She's had four sessions with me so far totaling over 20 hours, she's definitely a trooper! And also great artwork Shelia, my 10 year anniversary as a tattoo artist is March 6th of this year and my mother will be my client that day, she's 56 and it'll be her first tattoo.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

So, this is my new tattoo from Wednesday: HP Love Craft and Cthulhu.

It just took 6.5 hours. But, it's cool... I am totally in love with it!

(P.S. - I'm a little too hungover to adjust the size. )


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Also, that tree is magnificent! Seriously. Your work gets better every time I check this thread! Love it!


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I like tattoos that are interesting and well done. I don't have any at the moment, and even if I never get any, I'll still appreciate the art of tattoos.


----------



## Adonna (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't have any but I love the way that they look.  I plan to get one soon.


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read said:


> So, this is my new tattoo from Wednesday: HP Love Craft and Cthulhu.
> 
> It just took 6.5 hours. But, it's cool... I am totally in love with it!
> 
> (P.S. - I'm a little too hungover to adjust the size. )


Rad new piece, very clean. You've got quite the collection going and thank you for the kind words about my work, I'm always striving to get better as an artist. Also, I'm going to submit my book for review to you pretty quick, just a heads up. Here's a few updates of what I've been working on.


----------



## RachelleVaughn (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm watching NY Ink _right now_!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

This was from this last weekend. First session completed after around 4 hours. Shading will be next at the end of March. I'm extremely happy with how it turned out!










Got this one a few weeks ago... love the design!


----------



## Titania Ladley (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice, y'all! I got one a few years ago on my lower back that was supposed to be crisscrossed arrows, but it looks more like a dragonfly, especially from a distance.    I'd love to go get it "repaired", but I'm so afraid it'll just make it worse. Still, I love tats!


----------



## EStoops (Oct 24, 2011)

Titania Ladley said:


> Nice, y'all! I got one a few years ago on my lower back that was supposed to be crisscrossed arrows, but it looks more like a dragonfly, especially from a distance.  I'd love to go get it "repaired", but I'm so afraid it'll just make it worse. Still, I love tats!


If you find someone that specializes in cover ups, they should have a 'look book' that will assuage your fears. It's worth it.


----------



## Titania Ladley (Apr 12, 2012)

EStoops said:


> If you find someone that specializes in cover ups, they should have a 'look book' that will assuage your fears. It's worth it.


Thanks for the "look book" tip, very good to know! I hope to get it done soon.


----------



## EStoops (Oct 24, 2011)

Titania Ladley said:


> Thanks for the "look book" tip, very good to know! I hope to get it done soon.


I want to say that there's a guy in my town that has done a "multi-layer" cover up. Like, it was covered up once already and he did a third layer. Very impressive. Shop long and hard.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm of the 'less is more' when it comes to tats. I have just one and it's easily on display with some clothes, and not seen with others. The funniest thing is the reaction I get from some people who have known me for years and find out that I have a tat. They are just stunned and confess they didn't think 'I was the type'. HUH? I had one guy ask me if I did drugs (as though having a tat automatically made me a stoner).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am not that adventurous. I am stuck with the idea that body is not a bill-board...lol


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

I myself have 4 tattoos. On my left arm is Jack Skellington from Nightmare Before Christmas. On my upper right arm I have Comedy/Tragedy Masks, below that is a Blue and green Dragon with a red background. In my left calf is 3 frogs on top of each other doing See No Evil, Hear No Evil Speak No Evil. I want to get another one.


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

Hope all is well with everyone out there, just a few updates of some current projects I've been working on when I'm not writing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Let's resurrect an old thread.
Show us your ink!

My latest:










The original artwork was done by Karen Nichols, head honcho at mousebreath! magazine...it's the header image to my cat Max's weekly advice column (hush, he writes it himself, really...) It might be my favorite tattoo...


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

sherylb said:


> My grandmother had a tattoo on her thigh, that she got in her younger years, and loved to show it off much to my mother's embarrassment.  Grandma was the last person you would think of as having a tattoo.


That's awesome! Go, Granny, go!

I'm too chicken to get a tatoo, myself. It just seems like it would hurt way too much.

As far as my opinion of others with tatoos, well, I'm too vain to wear my glasses most of the time. I don't really get a clear image of what people's tatoos are, and I am too hung up on being polite to stare long enough to figure it out! I have seen a few that were not done well and made me sad, though. A friend had a really bad unicorn on her bottom. She said she cried for two days when she first saw it.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

This is my latest, number 4:



It's actually part of what will be a larger piece that wraps around. The back side will be an image of Charon the Ferryman that will meld with the wizard.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

I hate tatoos.  My boyfriend has two of them but I don't really even see them when I look at him.


----------

